# Benelli SBE II Comfortech Gel Recoil Pad



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Today, while looking for the last goose of our limit, I somehow lost the recoil pad for my SBE II. Does anyone know where I can get one fast? I need to get one by next weekend. The benelli customer service is closed today so I'm going to try them tomorrow. Anyone know any place else to get one of these? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Go to Scheels and purchase a limb saver recoil pad. You'll love it. They are way better than stock. They are specific for each gun so they will fit just like factory. I have a couple different guns with them on and love them.


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

what would the limb saver recoil pad cost?? do they make them to fit xtrema 2's??


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

There is a recall on some, depends on the serial #, I could help if closer to Devils Lake


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Funny, same thing happened to my buddies last weekend. But I guess the name Benelli is still worth $1400


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, I talked to Benelli and they will warrenty it. It will be out the door at 2 pm EST today and will be here in two days. They were really good about it. They also said putting some rubbing alcohol where the recoil pad meets the gun will help it hold in the gun better. I will also say that even after this happened, I absolutely love the gun.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dang, that's good customer service.

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------

